# Big interview with Varg Vikernes in Terrorizer mag this month:



## BucketheadRules (Nov 30, 2011)

Some choice quotes, verbatim and fully in context:
_
"All sane and healthy biological creatures are racist, because they want to make sure their own DNA, or DNA as close as possible to their own survives... Most humans still actively choose a mate of their own race, in spite of the massive race-mixing lie-propaganda they are exposed to."_

(So apparently reproduction is a form of racism... interesting connection there)

On Euronymous, once again attempting to justify brutal murder, with some entirely tangential, unrelated bile towards bankers, for whatever reason:

_"Some die sooner than others, for different reasons. Many die at just two months old because some pharmacists and bankers want to make money on dangerous vaccines. Many die in Iraq, Afghanistan and Libya only because already filthy rich bankers want to earn more money. Many die because they make death threats against others; Aarseth belonged to that group..."_

On his latest promo picture, featuring him wearing a hooded robe:

_"The hood's purpose is to hide me just enough for me to be rather unrecognisable, as I detest meeting fans who recognise me and want to talk to me. The spear's purpose is to tell everyone that I might pierce you bastards if you recognise me anyway and waste my time by approaching me to talk."
_
On his Waffen SS helmet confiscated by the police in 1993:

_"It was used as a decoration, but my idea was to use it if Norway was invaded ("helped") by the Americans. I had everything I needed to conduct partisan warfare, including more than 3000 rounds of ammo, several rifles and shotguns, army clothes and so forth."_

Oh, and there's various paranoid blah about bankers and the "bank-owned media". 
Don't know why he's suddenly up on his high horse about bankers.

So in short, he comes across as an intolerant, paranoid, antisocial borderline lunatic. Again. This is the kind of thing black metal bands used to say in the 1990s when they were putting on an act to appear all "evil", only translated to real life. It's so Spinal Tap that it makes me laugh.

When is he going to grow up? I mean... hold those views if you really want but don't fucking spout them in a national magazine.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Nov 30, 2011)

What a turd. This man should go and eat a dick.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought he'd changed...

Apparently not...


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 30, 2011)

Varg V. does indeed have some important things to say, such as how the Christians destroyed Pagan cultures and slaughtered those who did not convert. Also he has pointed that capitalism is materialistic and greed encouraging. Both of these views I agree with him on. 

In most other areas he is deeply ignorant. Heathen cultures were_ not _racist, homophobic, sexist or fascist. Rather, Varg twists the Pagan religion for his own hateful schemes. 

On the murder of Euronymous, while Varg should have contacted the police, he was not wrong to protect himself. Euronymous was a much more unsavoury character than Varg, read his interviews from the early 90s. He had apparently murdered a Polish journalist staying with Mayhem, poisioning his food on a daily basis. Not to mention disfiguring a man permanently using a glass bottle, for 'looking at his girlfriend'.

I agree though, he comes across as incredibly paranoid and borderline insane in this interview.

All that said I do enjoy his music, and as Varg has said, his worldview has nothing to do with Burzum. They do say that the extremely creative and talented are most often a little unhinged.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 30, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> (So apparently reproduction is a form of racism... interesting connection there)



Although his attempt to explain it is weak and skewed, he's talking about the basis of Darwin's theories about evolution and natural selection. It's not just part of reproduction, it's the entire biological reason different races are different. 

Unfortunately what Varg fails to understand is that this is a HISTORIC process, something you observe after the fact. Not something you witness within a generation.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 30, 2011)

What I find hilarious, is the fact the he believes that having ammo, a couple of weapons, and some "army clothes" would give him even a shade of a chance if America invaded Norway. Why on earth that would ever happen, I can't imagine, unless there's Viking raids on New York or something. Besides, last I checked, we worked with Norway on quite a few things. Not exactly completely allies, but certainly not enemies and no real potential to become enemies.

Still, even with all his mall-ninja gear, he would barely register as a speed bump.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2011)

What a douche, good to see novody here likes hin


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 30, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What a douche, good to see novody here likes hin



Well, some of his music is fairly cool. It's just hard to enjoy it because he's such an abhorrent human being. 

Plus, his early vocals are TERRIBLE. He sounds like he's being prison-raped (which, to be fair, he probably was)...


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 30, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Plus, his early vocals are TERRIBLE.



Well, that was kind of the point...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 30, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> Well, that was kind of the point...



Yeah, I guess... but still.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 30, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> On his Waffen SS helmet confiscated by the police in 1993:
> 
> _"It was used as a decoration, but my idea was to use it if Norway was invaded ("helped") by the Americans. I had everything I needed to conduct partisan warfare, including more than 3000 rounds of ammo, several rifles and shotguns, army clothes and so forth."_


Damn!

Activision should have put Varg in the new Call of Duty.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2011)

"Bankers" is pretty often a synonym for "Jew" among racists like him, so that should give you a better context for the ranting against "bankers". Historically, you'll see a lot of antisemitic delusional theories revolving around that.

The guy's an idiot.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 30, 2011)

Seriously, fuck this guy with a clawhammer.

I still like the new Burzum album though. Go figure


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 30, 2011)

The Echthros said:


> "Bankers" is pretty often a synonym for "Jew" among racists like him, so that should give you a better context for the ranting against "bankers". Historically, you'll see a lot of antisemitic delusional theories revolving around that.
> 
> The guy's an idiot.



Ah OK, that clears things up a bit.

He also claims that to help protect the environment he would use a dagger or a javelin instead of a gunpowder weapon to defend himself if (and I quote) a "long-nosed banker" came onto his property...


----------



## ROAR (Nov 30, 2011)

Always cool to see an interview with Varg.
He's a really interesting person, and though
his opinions differ from my own I hope
he makes some more cool albums.


----------



## mgh (Nov 30, 2011)

unfortunately these kinda views are fairly prevalent in European BM...whenever i go to a gig in London (for example was at Candlefest last month) there are people there with similar opinions. Most wouldn't be so outspoken and upfront, of course. 
It does make me laugh when people talk about Christians killing people of other faiths, yes this happened, but also happened with every other faith. Oh, and the principle Viking income was through the slave trade, which was outlawed by the Church, and so Viking raiding became much less _because it wasn't profitable..._ turns out Viking were bankers too, Varg!!!!


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 30, 2011)

Id say these sort of veiws are pretty prevalent in general, anti christian,jew,muslim,hipster, etc.. its all taking off in alot of countries these days. I personally think racism is quite a last centuray point of veiw, its all about culture now, and i can see the points he is making but its as if he is talking about being able to turn the clock back on the last 1000 or so years,the last chance any european country really had to racially and culturally return to previous ideals was the second world war,since then Its not really possible anymore,and also it would be a return to a way of life that is out of living memory, which seems like wishful thinking to me.
I get what he is talking about, even if some of it is poorly articulated or very shallow in metaphor - 
but still, it just reminds me of a conversation i had about cultural background with a Scottish(born) man, who ended his part of the conversation by telling me that im not rightfully british because England (Im a Londoner) was taken by the Romans, where as Scotland was never fully invaded by anyone, therefore he was a true 'pure blood' scott, and i was a mongrel roman/saxon/angle decendant who should have less rights on a national level,I like listening to other peoples veiws,good to know that people think about these things,etc BUT I mean how do you carry on a convo with some like that? not to mention he was actually 3/4 Danish FFS


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2011)

He is literally insane. "Americans invading Norway"? Sounds just like Anders Breivik. This man should be put in a mental institution.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 30, 2011)

magic_golem said:


> Id say these sort of veiws are pretty prevalent in general, anti christian,jew,muslim,hipster, etc.. its all taking off in alot of countries these days. I personally think racism is quite a last centuray point of veiw, its all about culture now, and i can see the points he is making but its as if he is talking about being able to turn the clock back on the last 1000 or so years,the last chance any european country really had to racially and culturally return to previous ideals was the second world war,since then Its not really possible anymore,and also it would be a return to a way of life that is out of living memory, which seems like wishful thinking to me.
> I get what he is talking about, even if some of it is poorly articulated or very shallow in metaphor -
> but still, it just reminds me of a conversation i had about cultural background with a Scottish(born) man, who ended his part of the conversation by telling me that im not rightfully british because England (Im a Londoner) was taken by the Romans, where as Scotland was never fully invaded by anyone, therefore he was a true 'pure blood' scott, and i was a mongrel roman/saxon/angle decendant who should have less rights on a national level,I like listening to other peoples veiws,good to know that people think about these things,etc BUT I mean how do you carry on a convo with some like that? not to mention he was actually 3/4 Danish FFS


Scotland is named after the Scots. An Irish tribe who invaded Scotland. England is named after the English a large group of norse tribes who drove the romans out of England. This overrun was apparently made much easier thanks to roman road being straight and every town being on one. 

Shame to see varg spouting his nonsense again. I used to like his music but his high profile bullshit has completely turned me off Burzum. Watch thee documentary 'until the light takes us' for more of his delusional nonsense.


----------



## themike (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope when Varg dies, he is forced to come back as an Black homosexual male who practices Judaism and is only able to record music in the most modern, polished sounding recordings.


----------



## eurolove (Nov 30, 2011)

"All sane and healthy biological creatures are racist, because they want to make sure their own DNA, or DNA as close as possible to their own survives... Most humans still actively choose a mate of their own race, in spite of the massive race-mixing lie-propaganda they are exposed to." there is literally no scientific research or evidence to back this up anywhere..... 

He has made his own little shitty expansion of Dawkin's theory of the selfish gene.

No, life and genes don't want to make sure DNA closest to their own survives they want to "pass on their own genes" and will via this logic try out compete or survive organisms with "similar DNA".

The genetic mutations that cause different races were CHOSEN by natural selection because they were FAVORABLE TO THE ENVIRONMENT and ADVANCED THAT RACE'S ABILITY TO SURVIVE IN THAT ENVIRONMENT. without genetic mutation and variation humans would die out.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very glad to see the support for a biggotted sociopath is borderline non-existent here. You have all restored a bit more faith in this place on my side of the part. A man with such blatant disregard for the life of others deserves no respect, in any quarter.


----------



## eurolove (Nov 30, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Very glad to see the support for a biggotted sociopath is borderline non-existent here. You have all restored a bit more faith in this place on my side of the part. A man with such blatant disregard for the life of others deserves no respect, in any quarter.



its not just that, his science is completely wrong too


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 30, 2011)

It's amazing how someone could say stupid shit like that and fancy themselves to be a serious person, or an adult for that matter.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Seriously, fuck this guy with a clawhammer.
> 
> I still like the new Burzum album though. Go figure


 
Hence why, if one likes the guys music but disagrees with everything he says should probably download the album and not buy it (my opinion).


----------



## ROAR (Nov 30, 2011)

ilyti said:


> Hence why, if one likes the guys music but disagrees with everything he says should probably download the album and not buy it (my opinion).



.....................really?

"Oh so (insert artist) has a different opinion than me?
I better stop giving them profit for something I'd like to have."


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 30, 2011)

I think some people take this stuff a little too seriously.

I mean Brian Warner (Marilyn Manson) says some crazy shit now and then. Who cares.

So does Charlie Sheen, Mel Gibson, John Lennon, etc.

Talk is cheap. Im sure there are more radical people out there than Varg. Of all shapes, races and colours.

If I dont like what someone says, I don't listen/read. Freedom of speech.




EDIT: Also, why is this in "General Music Discussion" when there is nothing about Vargs music in this thread? Shouldn't this be OT or Politcs?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

^and Mel Gibson is sweet.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I hope when Varg dies, he is forced to come back as an Black homosexual male who practices Judaism and is only able to record music in the most modern, polished sounding recordings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I hope when Varg dies, he is forced to come back as an Black homosexual male who practices Judaism and is only able to record music in the most modern, polished sounding recordings.









Close enough.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Dec 1, 2011)

I enjoy Burzum quite a bit, but I'm also rather proud of the fact that I've never spent a dime on his music. Guy is a walking shit stain.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 1, 2011)

Same old same old from someone with his views, regardless of how creative his music is its tainted by his personal beliefs and opinions... Not doing a direct comparison as Varg is not a fcuking musical genius but look at Wagner. I love listening to Wagner's music, some of it is just insanely beautiful, I think its the Prelude to Parsifal... just incredible... but his antisemitic views are so distasteful and disgusting it ruins and dilutes what is on the face of it some of the most incredible music ever written imo. 

In an ideal world Varg views would be laughed at and ignored by everyone but unfortunately there is a significant number of people open and receptive to this kind of fcuking bollocks he talks.... 99.9% of the people reading that article will think as it seems everyone on here does, but that 0.1% will take this sh1t seriously and believe it as the truth... and that's a bit scary that a man like Varg has engineered himself a place in metal music to ensure he is given a platform for his ravings


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 1, 2011)

(For a murderer) he came off pretty cool in some of the documentaries about both him and the Norway black metal shenanigans, but after reading this, and some things on his site, it's clear he's not as he appeared in them.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 1, 2011)

I am - as ever - disgusted by this man.

I am also highly disappointed that a major magazine has once again given him a forum to spout his crap to a wider audience. I hope they understand that they are losing readers because of this, I stopped buying their magazine the last time they featured him.

If you are buying this man records/products, you are supporting a racist, homophobic, murderer and hate-spreading xenophobe, you *cannot* separate the music from the man if you are giving him your money.


----------



## pawel (Dec 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> (For a murderer) he came off pretty cool in some of the documentaries about both him and the Norway black metal shenanigans, but after reading this, and some things on his site, it's clear he's not as he appeared in them.



I actually watched the Until the Light Takes Us documentary the other day and in that he comes across as articulate, intelligent, and distanced to what he said and did in the past. He also didn't say anything too outrageous. You could easily be fooled that he grew out all the NS stuff (I don't particularly have a big problem with someone holding romanticised, even if factually incorrect, views of pagan history and dislinking Christianity).

This actually makes it more unsettling, because you'd normally expect some of these views to come from people who come across as maniacs and not someone who (at least in the documentary) actually seemed like a reasonably nice and balanced guy.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 1, 2011)

^


----------



## isispelican (Dec 1, 2011)

classic varg


----------



## themike (Dec 1, 2011)

isispelican said:


> classic varg


 
That literally sounds like a reference to a TV show character or something.

"Damnit Varg!"

"HAHAH - oh him, typical varg for ya"

:cue audience laughing:


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> (For a murderer) he came off pretty cool in some of the documentaries about both him and the Norway black metal shenanigans, but after reading this, and some things on his site, it's clear he's not as he appeared in them.





pawel said:


> I actually watched the Until the Light Takes Us documentary the other day and in that he comes across as articulate, intelligent, and distanced to what he said and did in the past. He also didn't say anything too outrageous. You could easily be fooled that he grew out all the NS stuff (I don't particularly have a big problem with someone holding romanticised, even if factually incorrect, views of pagan history and dislinking Christianity).
> 
> This actually makes it more unsettling, because you'd normally expect some of these views to come from people who come across as maniacs and not someone who (at least in the documentary) actually seemed like a reasonably nice and balanced guy.



Any chance he's "hamming it up" for attention?


----------



## Necris (Dec 1, 2011)

I like how he says fuck capitalism, when he went out and bought a Peavey 6505 to and a "custom stig instrument" to record Fallen with.
"Fuck capitalism, unless there's something I want."


----------



## elrrek (Dec 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> Any chance he's "hamming it up" for attention?



If he is hamming it up for attention he has been hamming it up since day-one and you would have thought the joke would be old by now, so no, I don't believe he is hamming it up.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> That literally sounds like a reference to a TV show character or something.
> 
> "Damnit Varg!"
> 
> ...


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 1, 2011)

Racism and ignorance has no place in music. I wish the media would not bother with these types of people.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 1, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Racism and ignorance has no place in music. I wish the media would not bother with these types of people.



Add hate to that list, and change music to anywhere and you might be on to something.  Hate breeds hate, if you don't like something and you want to change it, hate will not achieve your ends. In fact it will often just increase the chance you are ignored.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 1, 2011)

Necris said:


> I like how he says fuck capitalism, when he went out and bought a Peavey 6505 to and a "custom stig instrument" to record Fallen with.
> "Fuck capitalism, unless there's something I want."





I know a lot of people that are that that way, such hypocrisy this man has. 

Well I am glad people here do not support him. I find many of his views to just be flat out arrogant and wrong.


----------



## pawel (Dec 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> Any chance he's "hamming it up" for attention?



I am sure that some of it is provocation, but it's a fine line between holding various neo-pagan views and intolerance/racism and he seems to have crossed it. 

For all we know he might be volunteering at a refugee centre in his free time, but somehow I find it unlikely.


----------



## Brian D (Dec 1, 2011)

I really wish he wasn't such an ass...I really love his entire catalogue, he's at the top of my choices for Black Metal everytime. His new album was awesome, and I need to really go out and listen to his compilation album -- did he revamp his old songs, or did he just give them better production? Really weird bold move from him, because I never saw him as a reflective musician at all...I could really see him detesting it a lot actually, haha.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 1, 2011)

Brian D said:


> I really wish he wasn't such an ass...I really love his entire catalogue, he's at the top of my choices for Black Metal everytime. His new album was awesome, and I need to really go out and listen to his compilation album -- did he revamp his old songs, or did he just give them better production? Really weird bold move from him, because I never saw him as a reflective musician at all...I could really see him detesting it a lot actually, haha.


 
He has re-recorded selected tracks from the 'Burzum' and 'Det Som Engang Var' albums. Much fuller, clearer production and the vocals are somewhat between the old style and new style. None of the original atmosphere and feeling is lost, either. I've listened to it on YouTube and it sounds great. I'll be getting around to buying it in the coming weeks.

I've heard he is planning to do the same with the 'Hvis Lyset Tar Oss' and 'Filosofem' albums next year, which should be good.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 2, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Talk is cheap. Im sure there are more radical people out there than Varg. Of all shapes, races and colours.



You're forgetting the part where he torched a bunch of churches, and stabbed a dude approximately eight hundred times for no real reason, and tried to escape across the border with a car full of automatic firearms when they let him out on day-release. What more do you need?


----------



## leandroab (Dec 2, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> You're forgetting the part where he torched a bunch of churches, and stabbed a dude approximately eight hundred times for no real reason, and tried to escape across the border with a car full of automatic firearms when they let him out on day-release. What more do you need?


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Dec 2, 2011)

jjjjjj


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyone that starts extreme genres are crazy, look at Seth Putnam, look at Johnny Rotten...

This video is kind of revealing, this as Sid Vicious being question after being accused of murdering his girlfriend:







Seth loved his cat.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm quite a big black metal fan.. Also I'm Norwegian if it should make any difference, but I'm pretty intolerant when it comes to this guy. 

Alright, cool,- he and some friends started a rebellion when they were teenagers, occult image, making some noise,and say stuff like "we kill christians and burn churches", it's all cool.
But when this fella takes the extreme step to kill another human, it gets out of control. (I know the interviews says it's self-defense, but he'd get out of it without killing him im 95% sure of.). 

^ as you probably know. But to the point.

During different periods in media, he often changes his vision and approaching style, which to me is a way of trying to keep fresh and interesting. Yet he always seem to think it's all the way it was before he went to prison.


I'm waaay offtopic, but I guess I got carried away


----------



## Xaios (Dec 2, 2011)

If Norway has their own pagan version of a loony stereotypical Texas gun nut, Varg Vikernes is that person.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 2, 2011)

Never knew much about Varg until now. Heard about him, knew what he did, but didn't know what sorta shit he thought. Bit of a twat really.


----------



## Brian D (Dec 2, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> He has re-recorded selected tracks from the 'Burzum' and 'Det Som Engang Var' albums. Much fuller, clearer production and the vocals are somewhat between the old style and new style. None of the original atmosphere and feeling is lost, either. I've listened to it on YouTube and it sounds great. I'll be getting around to buying it in the coming weeks.
> 
> I've heard he is planning to do the same with the 'Hvis Lyset Tar Oss' and 'Filosofem' albums next year, which should be good.


 
That's pretty exciting to hear, you sound like you're a legitimate fan too so I'm trusting you...gonna check it out when I get home from school.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 3, 2011)

magic_golem said:


> reminds me of a conversation i had about cultural background with a Scottish(born) man, who ended his part of the conversation by telling me that im not rightfully british because England (Im a Londoner) was taken by the Romans, where as Scotland was never fully invaded by anyone, therefore he was a true 'pure blood' scott, and i was a mongrel roman/saxon/angle decendant who should have less rights on a national level,I like listening to other peoples veiws,good to know that people think about these things,etc BUT I mean how do you carry on a convo with some like that? not to mention he was actually 3/4 Danish FFS



Of course the guy is also wrong. The Scoti were Irish. The Celts (or at the very least their culture) was European. The vikings colonized large parts of Scotland, especially the islands.

I love muppets who get excited about heritage without a clue what they're talking about.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 10, 2011)

Dvaienat said:


> He has re-recorded selected tracks from the 'Burzum' and 'Det Som Engang Var' albums. Much fuller, clearer production and the vocals are somewhat between the old style and new style. None of the original atmosphere and feeling is lost, either. I've listened to it on YouTube and it sounds great. I'll be getting around to buying it in the coming weeks.
> 
> I've heard he is planning to do the same with the 'Hvis Lyset Tar Oss' and 'Filosofem' albums next year, which should be good.


I listened to those as well and really, they suck. They sound like they were recorded using my Pod 

Edit - and that's coming from a guy that rates Hvis Lyset Tar Oss as one of his top 10 favorite albums... All the atmosphere is lost, IMO.


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing new he been preaching that hate speech for awhile now.


----------



## groph (Dec 10, 2011)

ilyti said:


> Hence why, if one likes the guys music but disagrees with everything he says should probably download the album and not buy it (my opinion).



I actually agree with this, if I find out that a band espouses values that are the polar opposite of mine I won't even listen to them let alone help them out by buying a record or merch. I kind of stay away from a lot of black metal because of all the white supremacist and actively anti-Christian (as in not just saying "hail satan" but actually burning down churches) bands. I'll do a bit of reading into the band's history first. Not that my track record is perfect or anything..

If Cannibal Corpse actually smashed someone's head in with a hammer, or if they actually raped dead children, or actually drove five nails through someone's neck, then fuck Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 11, 2011)

After reading countless things on Varg, I'm still left with one question; why hasn't he just killed himself yet?? For someone who hates all people (except for the magazines, which are apparently outside of his Jewish media conspiracy), doesn't ever wish to speak with his fans, and is so absolutely negative on every subject, its crazy he finds reason to live. I find it terribly ironic that he talks about the media being run entirely by Jews, yet his only voice to spew this bullshit is given to him by magazines and websites. He says he doesn't like attention from people (hence the robes), yet he still grants interviews to media outlets so people will listen to his stories. The guy can't even accept a "thank you" from a fan because he wants to be left entirely alone - but yet he fails to realize that those fans are the only thing keeping him in the public eye. He releases an album, turns around and says "Here, take this and leave me the fuck alone". He talks about bankers trying to get richer, yet in an age when bands are giving albums away for free, he's still charging $20 a disc. It boggles my mind that people can still support this piece of shit, or that anyone can call themselves a "fan" of this walking irony.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 11, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> After reading countless things on Varg, I'm still left with one question; why hasn't he just killed himself yet?? For someone who hates all people (except for the magazines, which are apparently outside of his Jewish media conspiracy), doesn't ever wish to speak with his fans, and is so absolutely negative on every subject, its crazy he finds reason to live. I find it terribly ironic that he talks about the media being run entirely by Jews, yet his only voice to spew this bullshit is given to him by magazines and websites. He says he doesn't like attention from people (hence the robes), yet he still grants interviews to media outlets so people will listen to his stories. The guy can't even accept a "thank you" from a fan because he wants to be left entirely alone - but yet he fails to realize that those fans are the only thing keeping him in the public eye. He releases an album, turns around and says "Here, take this and leave me the fuck alone". He talks about bankers trying to get richer, yet in an age when bands are giving albums away for free, he's still charging $20 a disc. It boggles my mind that people can still support this piece of shit, or that anyone can call themselves a "fan" of this walking irony.



+ rep, nice one 

He's a walking contradictions library, and people shouldn't support him by buying his music. I wouldn't outright encourage him to kill himself, obviously, and I'm sure you aren't either, but it's a good question - if he hates everyone else so much, what's his reason for living?

I think he just does it to piss everyone off - after all, he is inherently a troll.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh the controversy, it is not like there isn't an abundance of musicians (or anyone for that matter) who say and believe things you don't like. There are plenty of metal lyrics about mutilation, torture, rape etc- all of which I find to be worse than the whole tinfoil hat aryan aliens thing.

See: 
sexism and violence in rap.
old thread about souljah boy's seemingly anti troop statement.

and...



How many of you still enjoy some good ol' MJ even after the shit alleged against him?
I enjoy many Burzum albums. I can also listen to songs about drugs without having the slightest inclination to do them.



Necris said:


> I like how he says fuck capitalism, when he went out and bought a Peavey 6505 to and a "custom stig instrument" to record Fallen with.
> "Fuck capitalism, unless there's something I want."



Well, I still have a bank account after the banks completely screwed the US over. I'm sure I've said fuck big banking in the past too.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Dec 16, 2011)

I've kicked back with some Burzum many times. I find the thing to do is just listen to the music and not listen to his interviews or read them. Any of you guys not listen to Phil Spector produced records because he's a murderer?


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 16, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Any of you guys not listen to Phil Spector produced records because he's a murderer?



Interesting point. Perhaps what might be different here is the role of ideology. Phil Spector might be the guy calling for more overdubs in the studio and, aside from that excess in the recording have no idea who he is as a person; Varg, however, is the auteur of Burzum and perhaps it's believed that all of the stupid shit he says and believes is also expressed in the music. On one hand, there can be the pragmatic anti-fans (fuck that guy- not going to be part of his income) and ideological ones (fuck that guy- I bet the lyrics are racist, even if secretly).


----------



## chronocide (Dec 16, 2011)

athawulf said:


> Oh the controversy, it is not like there isn't an abundance of musicians (or anyone for that matter) who say and believe things you don't like. There are plenty of metal lyrics about mutilation, torture, rape etc- all of which I find to be worse than the whole tinfoil hat aryan aliens thing.




True, but how many bands singing about mutilation, torture or rape _mean it_.


----------



## khournos (Dec 16, 2011)

In my opinion a man is free to believe whatever he wants,
even if his opinion is one you don't like (or sounds rather ridiculos).
Also he did his time for the stuff he did back in the day.

So I don't get why all of you make such a fuzz about this Interview,
did any of you actually think Varg has made a 180° turn and is all like: 
"I love me some racial diversity."? 

Cheers.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 16, 2011)

khournos said:


> So I don't get why all of you make such a fuzz about this Interview,
> did any of you actually think Varg has made a 180° turn and is all like:
> "I love me some racial diversity."?



Well, no... he has clearly lost his ability to shock, and that's perhaps the story now. It's as morbidly fascinating as they guy at the 20-year high school reunion who still dresses the same way, acts the same way, and still holds the same old grudges even though he fancied himself to be the most enlightened guy in the class; the other attendants think, "oh man, and we thought _that_ was fascinating back then." 

Probably the worst irony for the guy is that the only other guy from the early black metal scene who would be apt to remain as stuck in his ways... he stabbed to death.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 16, 2011)

chronocide said:


> True, but how many bands singing about mutilation, torture or rape _mean it_.



I haven't personally asked them. I'm curious as to how well you know they _don't mean it_.

And here I will quote one of Varg's answers from this interview:



> I listen to music myself, but I often have no idea who made or played the music. It doesn't matter. I don't listen to music because this or that person made or played it. I listen to music I like. Period.
> 
> The same applies to books. The books' contents matters, not the authors of the books.



It's funny first off that everyone gets so offended whenever a new Varg interview gets posted saying nothing he hasn't already said a hundred times, and also funny that this extremely judgmental person is more open minded to enjoying art regardless of its author than people here who are mad at him for being so closed minded


----------



## chronocide (Dec 16, 2011)

athawulf said:


> I haven't personally asked them. I'm curious as to how well you know they _don't mean it_.



Well nary few of them have been legally proven to have committed the acts they write about and plenty happily acknowledge it's just silly fun.

I don't really care, but I don't think your comparison of people's stated ideologies to other people's theatre is at all meaningful. Many people aren't offended by Hammer Smashed Face where they are offended by Graveland because they know Cannibal Corpse are just larking about, not because of some racism/violence double standard.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 16, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Well nary few of them have been legally proven to have committed the acts they write about and plenty happily acknowledge it's just silly fun.
> 
> I don't really care, but I don't think your comparison of people's stated ideologies to other people's theatre is at all meaningful. Many people aren't offended by Hammer Smashed Face where they are offended by Graveland because they know Cannibal Corpse are just larking about, not because of some racism/violence double standard.



You cared enough to respond . You also conveniently missed the other comparisons to genres or specific people like Phil Spector and MJ. I wasn't aware that in order for something to qualify as offensive, the offending party must mean it.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 16, 2011)

athawulf said:


> You cared enough to respond . You also conveniently missed the other comparisons to genres or specific people like Phil Spector and MJ. I wasn't aware that in order for something to qualify as offensive, the offending party must mean it.



I meant care what people choose to listen to or are offended by, not care about the conversation.

I didn't conveniently miss anything. I tackled the point I found irrelevant. I don't disagree with the observations with Spector, or say Gary Glitter or Faust (MJ is slightly different, given he wasn't ever convicted of anything, however suspicious it all might be).

To some people it wouldn't matter whether it was serious or not, to lots it obviously does. There is no required criteria to qualify as offensive, quite obviously, it's a subjective term.


----------



## wlfers (Dec 16, 2011)

Then I disagree with you about the point being irrelevant. According to your investigative reporting you've discovered more people are offended by graveland than cannibal corpse because one is larking about while the other is more serious about their lyrical/ideal content. I just believe it's because racism is a more touchy subject than violence.

Speaking about the obvious, I thought you'd infer that my sarcasm laced epiphany about what qualifies as offensive was pretty much that.


----------



## the unbearable (Jan 17, 2012)

he's definitely a dick, but you've got to love his synth albums.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 17, 2012)

I like some of his music...

As a person I find him interesting..., the sort of guy I would like to actually sit down face to face and talk to, now before the flaming starts I DO NOT agree with his views and points on life but something about him makes me want to dig deeper and ask why?

I guess its because everything I have heard about him has either been from hear say or typed by him from the comfort of his pc etc and it is always hard to guage someone without personally meeting them. 

Still, he needs to start living in the real world and stop blaming everyone else for everything he disagrees with. But as always in my opinion he has every right to his warped and strange opinions as everyone else does, and thankfully he seems to like to keep to himself mostly.


----------

